# bows for target practice and hunting



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Original Genesis

Been looking at what to buy, thinking about one of these... anyone use this brand or can give me any advice? Really looking for something for both teen and adult.


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

The draw weight seems pretty small for actual hunting. When I started I had a #45 recurve and it's range was very limited. Might be okay for learning on but I'd want something much stronger for actual hunting.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> Original Genesis
> 
> Been looking at what to buy, thinking about one of these... anyone use this brand or can give me any advice? Really looking for something for both teen and adult.


It's probably not what you're going to want. My daughter had one and it's fun to shoot but in trying to make it a bow for everyone it's really a bow for no one. She bought a different bow within a couple of months. They're most popular at kid's camps.

If you're interested in hunting and target shooting go to an archery dealer in your area and spell out what you want to do with your bow and how much you want to spend then let them set up a package for you.

I'm glad you're interested in archery. Be careful about who you listen to. Archery has gone the way of specialists with each side defending their choice to the death! Every type of bow has advantages/disadvantages. The easiest bow to learn on will be a compound with front and rear sights and a release. It's also a very effective weapon. Arrow selection is more important than the bow you use. They must be matched to your bow.

Don't get a bow that's too strong for you. Most compounds have adjustable draw weights which helps. Accuracy and well tuned equipment are far more important than power.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for the advice. I have a lot to learn on this one, and I want to be able to tell the store personnel what I want instead of them selling me what they want me to have.

Also, mosquitomountainman, thanks to you and your family for the articles you've written in various magazines - you show those of us still in the transitioning phase how to live the life we want to live - thanks!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> Thanks to both of you for the advice. I have a lot to learn on this one, and I want to be able to tell the store personnel what I want instead of them selling me what they want me to have.
> 
> Also, mosquitomountainman, thanks to you and your family for the articles you've written in various magazines - you show those of us still in the transitioning phase how to live the life we want to live - thanks!


Thank you. Check around with a different archery dealers and go with the one who seems to be working for your best interest. It will help them a lot if you tell them what you want to spend and what you want to do. Be sure that they set the bow up for you and get you started shooting with some lessons (free) on their range. Don't be bashful! Most likely they love the sport and will want you to love it too.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I just found my childhood bow, 45#s, I understand you need a minimum of 60#s for hunting in Ohio. I want to get arrows and relearn how to shoot also. Another important hunting, survival tool may be a sling shot. Does anyone have one of these in their supplies. Sometimes silence is a good thing.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a blow gun. It works well for birds and squirrels. I've thought about trying a true sling shot but I think you need a good amount of space to pull it off. I think for hunting it would be good though.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I just found my childhood bow, 45#s, I understand you need a minimum of 60#s for hunting in Ohio. I want to get arrows and relearn how to shoot also. Another important hunting, survival tool may be a sling shot. Does anyone have one of these in their supplies. Sometimes silence is a good thing.


Good point on draw weights, etc. Most game departments have minimum requirements for a hunting bow. 60 pounds draw weight sounds kind of high though. The most important thing is to have a well tuned, bow/arrow setup so that the arrow is going straight when it hits and to be accurate. A good hit with a minimum draw weight is a lot better than a poor hit with a "super bow." Next on the list is a good sharp broadhead. If you've got these three going for you everything else is of secondary importance. Don't forget that bows are great for small game too.

My wfe and I have "wrist rocket" type slingshots. I'm not impressed using mine on rabbits and squirrels. If you hit just right in the head it will kill them but I've never been able to kill one with a body hit. Maybe it was just me. It would be interesting to hear from others who've used one for hunting.

A true "sling" shot is one like David used to kill Goliath in the Biblical account. They are truly awsome weapons in trained hands. They've been used for hunting and warfare since ancient times. A few years ago I saw two Palastinians using them to throw hand grenades at Israelis. The times I've tried to learn I was in more danger of hurting me than anything else!

Dean, tell us more about using a blowgun for hunting/survival.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a crossbow that I love ... my wrist will not handle a compound. (Long story and not worth telling) 

And how did I miss this post? :scratch

Anyhow ... can't wait to hear what you get.


----------

